# JKD/Kali in Whittier, CA-Bud Thompson



## jaydogg72 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first post, I just started training in Kali/JKD in Whittier, CA under Bud Thompson. So far I love it...I come fro a MMA background (Muay Thai, and BJJ) and was looking for a weapon/self defense art and I am really impressed so far. Anyhow, just a quick intro/hello.

HAPPY TRAINING,

Jason


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello Jason, welcome to Martial Talk.  How long have you been doing the JKD thing?  What type of weapons training are you working on right now?


----------



## jaydogg72 (Jan 31, 2006)

Actually I just started 3 weeks ago, but they are teaching Kali stick fighting and knife fighting, I like it because its diverse, in a single class you will do weapons and empty hand. I also loved the BJJ and Muay Thai I trained in, but over the years I have received many injuries in both Muay Thai and BJJ so I wanted something that will still be effective with a slightly less chance of getting an injury or aggrivating my old injuries.


----------

